
Show HN: Super smash TV game clone with online coop - iodontknow
https://smushtv.io
======
cr0sh
This is pretty fun; as someone who played a lot of SmashTV as a kid in arcades
(once, a friend and I managed to crash the video processor), this is great to
see. I love the 8-bit chunky graphics.

Will there be sound added later?

Also - you need to add something to stop "clumps" from forming; when you die,
then start again - you can land inside a clump of enemy and basically "insta-
die". Maybe have them disperse when you die (IIRC, the original game did
this).

Will source be released?

